# this regimen works for anxiety and depersonalization



## Tommygunz

this supplement regimen was originally intended to treat Depersonalization and Derealization disorder. in the process of formulating and reformulating it i discovered that it was extremely effective at reducing anxiety. much of what follows may not strike you as relevant to social anxiety, but keep in mind that in order to treat DP/DR you must first treat anxiety. in my search for answers i have found many things that are very helpful with recovering from DP, what follows is a slightly modified copy and paste of the supplement regimen that myself and others are using for DP/DR/anxiety.

PHOSPHATIDYLSERINE - is an important fatty acid in the cell membrane known as a phospholipid. let me start by saying, i wish i had known about this stuff sooner. PS increases communication between cells in your brain by increasing the number of receptor sites for receiving messages. PS modulates the fluidity of cell membranes (essential to your brains ability to send and receive chemicle communications efficiently). let me cut to the chase, PS will improve memory, learning ability, concentretion, and mental acuity (by increasing acetylcholine), reduce stress (by regulating cortisol), improve mood and DP/DR itself (by increasing dopamine). it has also been shown to increase alpha brain waves 15-20%. now, let me be clear that after all of my research i have concluded that the two biggest contributers to DP/DR are low dopamine and excessive stress. PS rectifies both.

SUBLINGUAL B COMPLEX - is a liquid under the tongue form of your standard B complex. the reason i advocate sublingual is that it is much more effective than a standard pill form. you can feel the difference after the first dose. it goes straight to the blood via the vessels under the tongue and bypasses the stomach. you may have noticed the bright greenish yellow pee when taking a B complex, well thats most of the B complex being wasted. with sublingual you won't have that problem.

PANAX GINSENG - is an herb that is widely used throughout the world for a number of physical and mental health related afflictions. it has been used for thousands of years in the treatment of anxiety and depression among a very long list of other health concerns. panax ginseng has been clinically proven to increase the body's resistance to physical and emotional stress, increase memory and learning ability and even slow down the aging process in the brain. i have been taking panax ginseng for quite some time now and have been very impressed with the results. it is important that everyone note that not all ginseng's are created equal, there are a lot of different kinds and some bad brands. so make sure it is panax ginseng and is by a brand you trust.

GINKGO BILOBA - is an herb that works by increasing blood flow to the brain, which in turn increases the efficiency of the metabolism and regulation of neurotransmitters. the benefits of ginkgo biloba produce improvement in short and long term memory, increased reaction time, and improved mental clarity. for us, this translates to NO MORE BRAIN FOG. generally speaking, ginkgo is well tolerated by most, but should not be taken by anyone using MAOI's or any kind of blood thinners.

RHODIOLA ROSEA - is an adaptogenic herb which increases the body’s resistance to a wide range of stressors, whether chemical, physical, or biological. in testing it has shown the ability to increase serotonin, dopamine and norepinephrine. Rhodiola Rosea most likely affects systems in the body to promote emotional well-being, mental clarity/sharpness, and physical endurance. it has shown therapeutic benefit in anxiety, depression, OCD and chronic stress among many physical ailments as well.

L-THEANINE - directly stimulates the production of alpha brain waves, creating a state of deep relaxation and mental alertness similar to that which is achieved through meditation. it is also involved in the formation of the neurotransmitter GABA. GABA influences the levels of serotonin and dopamine, producing an ideal balance and achieving the relaxation effect. L-theanine has been shown to reduce anxiety, depression, OCD, stress and increase mental clarity, alertness, memory and learning ability.

SEROTONIN - is a neurotransmitter that regulates many functions in the central nervous system such as appetite, muscle contraction, sleep, mood, and cognitive functions such as memory and learning. too little serotonin can result in depression, anxiety, obsessive compulsive behavior/thought, uncontrolled repetitive thoughts, suicidal thoughts/behavior, agoraphobia, irritability/anger, sleep disorders, addictive behavior, loss of confidence etc. insufficient serotonin can be genetic or result from lifestyle. some things that lower serotonin are stress, excessive caffeine use, excessive alcohol, marijuana and amphetamine use, inadequate sunlight exposure. vitamin deficiencies that lower serotonin include iron, calcium, magnesium, zinc, vitamin C, B3, B6 and folate.

DOPAMINE - is a neurotransmitter that controls the flow of information in the brain, primarily pertaining to movement, pleasure, motivation, and cognitive function. a lack of dopamine activity results in reduced ability to feel pleasure, apathy, lack of enthusiasm, depression, lack of motivation, loss of interest, lack of urgency/procrastination, lack of attention span/concentration, slow learning, lack of libido, craving uppers, introverted/shyness, mentally and physically fatigued easily, prone to addictions, oversleep/trouble getting out of bed, weight gain.
things that can decrease result in low dopamine are a family history of alcoholism/ADD/ADHD, STRESS, specific antidepressants, cocaine, amphetamines, poor nutrition, poor sleep habits, alcohol, caffeine, and sugar. vitamin deficiency's that can decrease dopamine are C, D, B6, B12 and zinc.

MY THEORY - i have determined that my depersonalization (and likely, many others) was directly caused by a lack of serotonin and dopamine. i was setting myself up for this fall for a while, a history with hard drug use, drinking a pot of coffee a day, smoking a pack a day, binge drinking every weekend, and being under chronic stress from my job and relationship had torn my serotonin and dopamine to shreds. i didn't see it coming because i was perpetuating a dopamine high by constantly stimulating dopamine with uppers, i was using up my resources faster than i was creating them and eventually i ran out. after years of putting my mind through the ringer it had burnt out and shut down, leaving me in the state of protection that DP is.

MY TREATMENT - the plan for this treatment is to manually restore that which is depleted, to rebuild the serotonin and dopamine supply. for anyone who feels that their DP/DR has any relation to stress, anxiety, depression, panic disorder, OCD or all of the above, this treatment should help. as things progress you will notice relief from each symptom. first some of the anxiety might lift a bit, then you might not think about DP as much for the next couple days or so. then more of the anxiety will lift. then you'll catch yourself thinking about things you haven't thought about since developing DP. this is when you know your on the right track, this is when your mind is beginning to experience the freedom to think about things other than DP again. you will start getting memories back, memories you may not have even knew you had created since getting DP. you'll get ready in the morning and notice later on in the day that your reflection didn't freak you out this morning. everything will get better a little bit at a time. no one thing will get better overnight but rather, things will get better in increments, ya know, one step at a time until one day you look back and are shocked at how far you have come. you'll look back and won't remember what you were so worried about. you will have you life back. 

CONCLUSION - provided that you follow the plan the way it's laid this treatment will work. no, the supplements alone will not "cure" your DP, because there is no such thing as a "cure" for DP and there never will be. DP is a natural reaction that takes place in your brain to protect itself from being overstimulated. what the supplements will do is kick start your brain chemistry into working the way it used to by manually restoring the balance of a healthy state of mind. it is up to you to take it the rest of the way, and to make it a full blown recovery. 

THE INGREDIENTS - in order of importance
phosphatidylserine - jarrow formulas PS100 softgels, 100 mg, 1 softgel 3 times daily.
sublingual B complex - follow directions on box
rhodiola rosea - 250 mg, 1 morning, one mid-day
panax ginseng - 100 mg 1 morning, 1 mid day
l-theanine - 200 mg, twice daily.
flaxseed oil - 1,000 mg, 1 morning, 1 night
ginkgo biloba - 120 mg, 1 morning, 1 night
vitamin D 1,000 iu, morning

THE MOST IMPORTANT PART - STAY POSITIVE AND DON'T HALF *** THIS TREATMENT, you have to make an effort to change your way of thinking. you must make an honest effort to take control of your mind again. start training yourself to forget about DP/DR, you have to move on. if you sit around living the way you are now with DP and anxiety you will only experience mild improvement. this treatment will give you the advantage you need to relearn how to keep your mind off DP, but it won't simply take it away. get out in the world and live, even if it's hard at first and it feels fake or scary, you have to do it to recover, sitting at home being afraid to try will only leave you sitting at home afraid to try. call up some old freinds, make plans to go to the park, or on a hike, or just out for coffee (decaf of course). socialize, be part of the world again. it really might suck at the beginning but it will get better. keep your self busy, idle hands are the devils playground. if you keep your mind and body busy with other things, there won't be much room left for DP/DR.


----------



## Kitarist

No message


----------



## robertz

I've heard so many good things about phostphatidylserine ... but it is pretty expensive. Other supplements you might want to consider: Acetyl Carnitine, vitamin C, liquid fish oil.


----------



## happyman2011

@Tommygunz,
Any updates on your experiment? your supplement concoction is very pricey.


----------



## 10029185j

Mate this is awesome information. I have ordered some of the supplements you mentioned, really expensive here in Australia. 
I have also ordered an expensive Choline/Insotilol complex, DMAE and phosphatidylserine

A quick rundown of my situation is:

Hi everyone,
I usually go on these sites like so many millions of others and never post a reply - I thought about it last night and thought I should try to add some value if any to the discussion. My twin brother was diagnosed with DP about 8 years ago, it was hell, he got it from lack of sleep and being taken off of Zyprexa by a stupid psychiatrist cold turkey. Even though there is no evidence to support this I know this is what happened. After numerous brain studies and psychiatry visits he was diagnosed in South Florida around 6 years ago. He is much better then he was before and has to take a cocktail of drugs to keep him functioning but sometimes he feels really detached and sometimes he does not, it is an life long battle as you all know. 
Now to me, I have been on Lexapro for 10 years as well as Klonopin for about 6 years (the klonopin was given to me for atypical facial pain - sort of like tingling in your forehead from stress, somatic and no one could figure out why) the klonopin worked so I continued on it. I moved to Australia in 2012 and the doctors here are quite conservative, too conservative it you ask me. They are nice but they will not prescribe benzo's at all - I do understand there is abuse as there is with most benzo's but there are legitimate cases of people needing them. I went to doctors offices with letters from Neurologists from the States, my primary doctor from the States, with reports etc and no one would prescribe me benzo's. There is a huge stigma here attached to people on these medications which is horrible. I am Australian born but have lived most of my life abroad, sad to see people treated this way here. 
Anyways for this reason and this reason only, I tried to taper off of Klonopin as I was tired of arguing with doctors to get a medication that did benefit me and I have never ever had to increase the dosage. I tapered slowly one quarter every month and got down to .25mg every morning (from .5mg) and to .3725 (down from .5) at night until I had a severe DR / DP episode last weekend. I woke up went out with my GF and got some coffee went for a drive and next thing you know I didn't know who I was and was looking through fog. 
It was scary so scary I went to hospital as I was having panic attacks left and right - the hard thing was to figure out what to attribute this too - it had been two months since I began tapering from the Klonopin and although I did have lack of sleep and so forth - what caused this sudden onset, I did not have any trauma??? The only thing I could attribute it to was the Klonopin so I decided to go back on it after speaking to my brother in the States.
I reinstated the Klonopin slowly a few days later and symptoms have begun to subside. I am always scared to change any meds due to what happened to my brother, given we have the same DNA and we react the same way to medicine and have the same ailments. So this is scary and I feel for anybody in this situation. What has helped is lots of sleep and certain supplements which I will list below, I am listing these and they probably have been listed before but I hope they help someone in need. 

Acetyl L Carnitine 500mg x 2 morning
Alpha Lipioc Acid 600mg x 1 daily
Fish Oils 2000 x 2 morning
Multi Vitamin
B Complex (co enzymed) take at lunch
Sublingual B12 methyl form not cyan form - take around 4 or 5ish
FlaxSeed Oil 2000mg

Take Fish Oils again at night after dinner around 3000mg
Take Gingko at night
Take a Magnesium supplement at night (very important)
Vitamin D3 5000iu


Cheers,
J


----------

